# EXCITING New Release by AUDDICT: Countdown Starts Now!



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

https://www.auddict.com/comingsoon-raw

We are just about a week away from an exciting new release so don't spend all your Black Friday savings just yet 

Decided to make this a little fun - whoever gets the closest guess to what this is gets it, plus two of our instruments of choice completely free.

We may or may not publish a few minor clues over the course of the week.

Duplicate guesses allowed but we will only accept your most recent one!

Good luck.

*UPDATE:
Scroll down on page 3 for the first clue

UPDATE:

We have our winner. First one to guess the clue which we obviously should have made way way WAY harder *

*Congratulations @Jrettetsoh - hit us up and we will hook you up with some libraries!!*


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

My guess: an orchestral percussion library to compliment strings, winds and brass. Edit: and also to complement it.


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 26, 2020)

You are doing a guitar based library with a lot of hybrid effects, sound design and pads included


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> My guess: an orchestral percussion library to compliment strings, winds and brass. Edit: and also to complement it.


Interesting 😏


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 26, 2020)

PercX 2


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Interesting 😏


And I guess it will be called RAW.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 26, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> N ?


N - Legato Pro


----------



## thov72 (Nov 26, 2020)

string textures....it´s a hype


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 26, 2020)

As you have not done this so far and its "on vogue" definitely an ambient-pad-soundscape kind of thing.


----------



## peladio (Nov 26, 2020)

Working customer support?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2020)

My guess: Orchestral *pitched* percussion.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 26, 2020)

How about Angel Strings III...?


----------



## davidson (Nov 26, 2020)

Some kind of cyberpunk library?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

peladio said:


> Working customer support?


I have to admit we had a tough time sorting out our customer support, and the recent transition from our old "system" to the new one which is more organised and robust (plus a way better team!) is up and running now and we are making sure everyone is looked after


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> PercX 2


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> My guess: Orchestral *tuned* (melodic) percussion.


Very specific 😏😏


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm looking forward to the brand new releases from Auddict! 😃 My guesses are Angel Strings Volume 3 and Brand New Kits for PercX. 😉 Hehe...😁

On another note, now that Auddict have a new team and system in place, will older products continue to receive further updates, upgrades and support? Thanks!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 26, 2020)

Auddict said:


> I have to admit we had a tough time sorting out our customer support, and the recent transition from our old "system" to the new one which is more organised and robust (plus a way better team!) is up and running now and we are making sure everyone is looked after


Far away in history in the days of old (Hexachord.....) I have heard whispers like that......

Then came the PercX, what a great instrument, what incredible updates but....
you where there like now and......gone

And so, out of the dark, into the light I do the prophecy: you will be here for this again for some time (till the sales wane....) and......

gone again.

But as this now seems to be the Trademark of Auddict (coming out of the dark and into the light and.....gone), thats it.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Far away in history in the days of old (Hexachord.....) I have heard whispers like that......
> 
> Then came the PercX, what a great instrument, what incredible updates but....
> you where there like now and......gone
> ...


The irony of what you wrote here will be apparent in a weeks' time 🤣

But on a serious note - nothing has gone, especially PercX. It has received many updates and has been booming since release! Only the beginning


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I'm looking forward to the brand new releases from Auddict! 😃 My guesses are Angel Strings Volume 3 and Brand New Kits for PercX. 😉 Hehe...😁
> 
> On another note, now that Auddict have a new team and system in place, will older products continue to receive further updates, upgrades and support? Thanks!





mr.vad0614 said:


> I'm looking forward to the brand new releases from Auddict! 😃 My guesses are Angel Strings Volume 3 and Brand New Kits for PercX. 😉 Hehe...😁
> 
> On another note, now that Auddict have a new team and system in place, will older products continue to receive further updates, upgrades and support? Thanks!


A new customer support team and system  No lack of support for any products


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 26, 2020)

I was not talking about PercX


> what a great instrument, what incredible updates


 I was talking about support and presence FOR PercX.

And yes:


> The irony of what you wrote here will be apparent in a weeks' time



Time will tell........

Edit: and to raise the stakes a little, you can be SURE I am gonna quote you for this


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 26, 2020)

Auddict said:


> A new customer support team and system  No lack of support for any products



Ah I'm so glad to hear it, as I absolutely love your products in which I am a proud owner of, titles such Angel Strings Vol 1 & 2, United Strings of Europe, Master Brass, Master Solo Woodwinds, Celestial Voices Ceres and Calypso, PercX and Hexeract. All of which I have been holding on to and not wanting to let go of by selling them on, because I believed Auddict would one day do a lot better than they are, and from the impression I get, it's not going to be the same mediocre Auddict we've known but a far more superior Auddict with style, class and more importantly passion for making quality music along with continuous support of its products only to make them better and better in a more continuous and regular fashion! Looking forward to the new Auddict! 😱


----------



## AndyP (Nov 26, 2020)

Solo Strings (or maybe just cello and bass)


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 26, 2020)

Hexeract update/expansion?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 26, 2020)

My guess is a piano library


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 26, 2020)

To be honest, I just want to buy new PercX kits until I die, so I really hope it's just that.


----------



## Kent (Nov 26, 2020)

Sent you a pm @Auddict


----------



## awaey (Nov 26, 2020)

Tambourine


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2020)

My guess would be a wood wind library with sections, as an addition to the master brass (sections) and master solo woodwinds.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 26, 2020)

h.s.j.e said:


> Hexeract update/expansion?


Serioulsy


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Nov 27, 2020)

PercX Vol.2


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Nov 27, 2020)

Your Hexeractsynth has awesome sounds! I think it’d be cool to add wavetable, vocode n morph between oscs/samples, grains n pitch/time warping, and complex modulation (including via pitch/midi tracking and input signal following) capability, per voice/note. Sound design heaven! Anyways, glad things are going well and just getting better for you guys! And dare I add, acknowledgement of past issues means a lot! Because it’s risky but honorable to do. Thanks! I think most people want to be excited about and happy about companies they buy from. Don’t let negativity get to you, like it tends to do to everyone these days. But it seems your company continues to move forward with a positive attitude. So, sorry if I talked too much. Ganbatte!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 27, 2020)

Something that will be perpetually 50% off, I'm assuming.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2020)

Mystic said:


> Something that will be perpetually 50% off, I'm assuming.


Unfortunately not, sale countdowns are absolute 😉


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Hybrid brass library is my guess, no reason 😂


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Hybrid brass library is my guess, no reason 😂


Doesn’t that sound awesome 😏


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 27, 2020)

I got an email about a week ago to get an upgrade quote to the full instruments bundle, but I never received a quote after I replied a week ago.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2020)

FIRST CLUE:


Braveheart said:


> I got an email about a week ago to get an upgrade quote to the full instruments bundle, but I never received a quote after I replied a week ago.


Sent you a pm!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 27, 2020)

For the record, I was actually guessing, not taking a shot. I realize it came off that way in the context, but definitely not my intention.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2020)

dylanmixer said:


> To be honest, I just want to buy new PercX kits until I die, so I really hope it's just that.


hahahahaha - duly noted!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 27, 2020)

PercX: Drums of the Deep


----------



## stfciu (Nov 27, 2020)

Really Awesome Winds


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> PercX: Drums of the Deep


🤣🤣🤣 Interesting idea


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Really Awesome Winds


This is actually a good product name... _REALLY AWESOME WINDS... VOLUME I._


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Nov 28, 2020)

Master Percussion


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 28, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> How about Angel Strings III...?


Another sequel? I can just see the poster tease: "This time it's personal."


----------



## Wake (Nov 28, 2020)

An awesome world/ethnic instruments library.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 28, 2020)

Wake said:


> An awesome world/ethnic instruments library.


Now I absolutely love the sound of that! It has such a ring to It as well...


----------



## JEPA (Nov 28, 2020)

My guess: Piano (any kind, classic, hybrid, etc.), just Piano.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 28, 2020)

Whatever it is, looking forward to it! You all create awesome libraries!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> Master Percussion


Tactical guess... I like it


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Another sequel? I can just see the poster tease: "This time it's personal."


We may just steal this promo idea... 😉 hahaha


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm considering *Angel Strings Vol.2* but I only have a short 3+ minutes demo song, no walkthrough's but lot's of empty "Coming Soon" video demo placeholders, and very little mention of it here on VI-C. 

I have Angel Strings Vol.1 and like it a lot but... not much to go by for deciding on Angel Strings Vol.2.

Also, this *Forum* post from 2019 seems to imply that more Angel Strings Volumes will be released but it's been quite a while without one. Is this still going to happen?


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Nov 29, 2020)

Perhaps this will be an adaptation of your libraries for the PercX player. The pattern randomization function with midi export could bring new possibilities) Something like a full orchestra player.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 29, 2020)

CLUE ONE:

*"Mr Scurf Kid Export"*


*Have fun... 😉*


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Nov 29, 2020)

New drum kits for PercX collectively called RAW. For your DAW.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Nov 29, 2020)

At this point, I’d say they are some amped-up hybrid-type drum kits. In the in-your-face sense of RAW. That is exciting, naturally.


----------



## Mark Elba (Nov 29, 2020)

Auddict said:


> CLUE ONE:
> "Mr Scurf Kid Export"


Looks like an anagram of "Drum Kits for Perc X"!


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 1, 2020)

Tactical retreat: Master Percussion as a new PercX expansion. Covering orchestral...but called RAW?...


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 1, 2020)

No. ‘Raw’ can mean inyourface hybrid power, but you’ve already done hybrid (though there is really no end to hybrid, by it’s creative nature). ‘Raw’ can mean the opposite too: natural, relatively unprocessed. What else would I call RAW? Ok, I’m a drummer, so I’m going with—and hoping for—drum kits in the original sense of raw acoustic drum sets/kits. PercX has 8 slots, just enough! Yeah, that would really be exciting for me!! (And many others, I’m sure!)


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 1, 2020)

But wondering how you’d do the hi hat, with all it’s stages of opening...maybe PercX will be updated to accommodate this. Or does this need an overhaul of structure into PercX 2.0? In any case, ‘raw acoustic drum kits’ is quite specific/close, I’m betting...feels like double or nothing, moving from my prior answer that seemed to get a positive response! Hmm, but that’s exciting too!


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 1, 2020)

(PercX drum roll...) hh


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Dec 2, 2020)

Is it a children's choir?


----------



## Jazzaria (Dec 2, 2020)

Since it's pretty clear Mark got it in one, I guess we're reduced to attempts at funny guesses. On that note - it's also an anagram for "For Perc X Drum Skit", so it could be a script and props for an improv comedy sketch about Perc X


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 2, 2020)

Wake me up if anything interesting happens...


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Jazzaria said:


> Since it's pretty clear Mark got it in one, I guess we're reduced to attempts at funny guesses. On that note - it's also an anagram for "For Perc X Drum Skit", so it could be a script and props for an improv comedy sketch about Perc X


 
That’d be funny...And the characters get more emotional as you move the mod wheel up... On a side note, did I not solve that hint’s riddle in one try just before? (Mod wheel edging up. Hh, just joking about the mod wheel.)


----------



## Auddict (Dec 3, 2020)

Jazzaria said:


> Since it's pretty clear Mark got it in one, I guess we're reduced to attempts at funny guesses. On that note - it's also an anagram for "For Perc X Drum Skit", so it could be a script and props for an improv comedy sketch about Perc X


And the winner is.... JK good try 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Auddict (Dec 3, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> But wondering how you’d do the hi hat, with all it’s stages of opening...maybe PercX will be updated to accommodate this. Or does this need an overhaul of structure into PercX 2.0? In any case, ‘raw acoustic drum kits’ is quite specific/close, I’m betting...feels like double or nothing, moving from my prior answer that seemed to get a positive response! Hmm, but that’s exciting too!


Hmmm interesting, interesting... 🙃


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

(Thinking in public) Upside down happy face, upside down happy face...what does it mean?!! Why does this feel like a Batman-Joker thing? Hh. Does it mean my answer was so close, the face jumped for joy and flipped? Or that I’ve gone the opposite/upside down/wrong sided direction and should return to my prior ‘right side up’ Master Percussion as a PercX drum kit answer? Or hold steady with ‘‘RAW’ as acoustic drum kits for PercX/PercX 2.0’?...only one hour left before my world goes boom, either way actually, win or lose. Holding steady...


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Upside down happy face...close/good, but something’s not right. ...Just staring at the upside down happy face...trying to let my mind unlock it’s dark secrets...hey, it’s starting to move...


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

...I think it’s trying to tell me something! But what?!! (Can you tell I teach little kids?)


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh! It’s saying, J, don’t think in public—it’s not exciting.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s saying, turn your phone upside down to make the happy face right, then read the text as it is backwards AND upside down to unlock the dark secret of the Audio Addicts...


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

It says: the hi hat problem could be solved by using the mod wheel to intuitively determine how open the hi hat is, allowing multiple multisample sets to exist as a two dimensional list array within one of PercX’s sections without any major structural change to the front end.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well the countdown is up! Let's find out what it is...Drum roll please! 🥁


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

However, a Master Percussion set up would require a major transformation, on the front end at least, because there may be more than 8 elements going on at once. A full acoustic drum kit has 8 parts at a minimum, but it can be expanded with a 2nd snare, a 4th Tom and a 2nd crash, plus the China, let alone the lowly cowbell, etc. And then also, rim shots are an important stylistic element.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

The standard drum pad has 16 pads. An electronic drum set like mine has 16, including separate midi for the rims. It seems PercX certainly has a logical next step. Also, sample import would be cool. 
Let me continue. Being able to see all the slots together is efficient for coordinating them together. And it might be easier, in this summary view, to (also) be able to adjust time position of hits via moving the waveforms.
Then PercX could easily be adapted to function as a one shot designer as well. With random or tagged hits in combinations, with randomized fx.
How far can it go?
(Hmm, but this likely requires an adsr envelope function per slot.)
Then export, then import it for use—and maybe do this repeatedly with variations in order to create n play your own multisample one hit!
It could be a traditional drum sampler too, able to record from an external source, for single or multisampled creations.
Then it could create a community similar to pianobook, —DrumBook? PercRack? Where we could create, collect and share our percussive/one shot sound designed creations. (Including risers, whooshes, engine passbys, skit vocals etc).
The best could get incorporated into an official PercX (for profit) collection.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Am I hired? Hh.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh! That upside down smiley is still there. Gaack..what does it MEEEAN?! Upside down smiley faces should be illegal! Hhh. I just know they’re gonna say, ‘But we gaave you the upside down smiley face!!’ ‘What more could we have done?!’


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok, ok. The upside down smiley face broke me. Thought about Taikos; they have raw power. But a whole collection based just on that? Going back to Master Percussion (orchestral instruments, of course) as a PercX collection (of drum kits). Bye bye upside down smiley face...


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Hhh hilarious, I just got a trophy! I thought I won!! But it was from VI-C for posting so much...hmm is that an auspicious sign from the gods? But it popped up just as I finished typing my change of answer—but before I pressed the post button!! What does that meeean!! Omg


----------



## robgb (Dec 3, 2020)

Did you guys ever upgrade your master brass library to get rid of the squeaks and artifacts? I was told a couple years ago that there was an update planned, then heard nothing more, and my emails have been ignored.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 3, 2020)

Auddict said:


> The irony of what you wrote here will be apparent in a weeks' time 🤣
> 
> But on a serious note - nothing has gone, especially PercX. It has received many updates and has been booming since release! Only the beginning



The countdown page looks like an empty mall after Christmas, power gone, clock stopped, everyone disappeared. Hey, wait a second. How deep does this rabbit hole go?


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 4, 2020)

I guess the clock ended whilst they were asleep, with no one to update the page?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> I guess the clock ended whilst they were asleep, with no one to update the page?



There's still 10 hours on the clock here.


----------



## qdr (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks this for me: (perhaps refresh?)






The scissors!!!


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 4, 2020)

Still 0 for me. So I guess the clock is relative to time zone, rather than absolute. Mystery solved. Ish.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2020)

Where would this clock even be? I don’t see it anywhere?


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Where would this clock even be? I don’t see it anywhere?


Go back to the link on Page 1.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Go back to the link on Page 1.


Ah check. It’s right above me own winning entry. Thanks.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> I guess the clock ended whilst they were asleep, with no one to update the page?


Ah! Time zone issues/bug, how silly. But we are just over three hours until release


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## qdr (Dec 4, 2020)

10 Minutes to go..








__





RAW







www.auddict.com


----------



## qdr (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


>



I feel like giving you the prize just for this post 😂😂😂😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2020)

Auddict said:


> I feel like giving you the prize just for this post 😂😂😂😂


At least give @Wally Garten a copy of the library. It made me laugh out loud just now 🤣


----------



## Mark Elba (Dec 4, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> New drum kits for PercX collectively called RAW. For your DAW.


So this looks like we have a winner?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 4, 2020)

Cant find anything in the description about how many "ready to go" kits are included. I know the randomn kit generator is great but I hope they included at least some kits. This info would be really appreciated. And I wonder if this is any different in general from the existing expansions or just marketing an "exiting" new expansion to get some hype....


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 4, 2020)

There are 21 kits in this Expansion and yes, there are a few changes to the engine to make it more suitable to drum kits (most notably split instruments which lets you play Hi Hats as Closed / Open with choking, and a note remapping feature which lets you map the keys to GM standard notes).


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2020)

one demo and no walkthrough?


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Cant find anything in the description about how many "ready to go" kits are included. I know the randomn kit generator is great but I hope they included at least some kits. This info would be really appreciated. And I wonder if this is any different in general from the existing expansions or just marketing an "exiting" new expansion to get some hype....


Added to the product page


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> one demo and no walkthrough?


More kit demos on the way - we will upload a demo of the naked kits next


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 4, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Added to the product page


Thanks, 21 kits it seemed, still a list with names/styles would be appreciated cause "pop/rock" is kind of a laaaaarge field  . A screenshot from the box inside percX will do too.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks, 21 kits it seemed, still a list with names/styles would be appreciated cause "pop/rock" is kind of a laaaaarge field  . A screenshot from the box inside percX will do too.


There's a link on the product page, but I'll paste it here 
https://forum.auddict.com/topic/21/percx-instrument-listScroll to the bottom for Raw


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 4, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks, 21 kits it seemed, still a list with names/styles would be appreciated cause "pop/rock" is kind of a laaaaarge field  . A screenshot from the box inside percX will do too.



If I remember correctly, you already own PercX, right? Because then you can just go into the store and listen to a rendered MP3 of each kit in this collection...


----------



## mgnoatto (Dec 4, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> PercX 2





Auddict said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


So I won? can easily be called PercX 2


----------



## Mystic (Dec 4, 2020)

So the $50 upgrade; is that a temp intro price like the $99 or is that permanent upgrade price for those of us who have PercX already? Trying to work out my budget and hopefully hear some more demos/walkthrough soon.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

Mystic said:


> So the $50 upgrade; is that a temp intro price like the $99 or is that permanent upgrade price for those of us who have PercX already? Trying to work out my budget and hopefully hear some more demos/walkthrough soon.


$50 is for existing owners of PercX. This is the opening sale price, which will return (yes, it WILL return  ) to the RRP of $100

$99 is the opening sale price for people who don't own PercX, who want to buy this library outright. They will get raw drum kits as well as PercX engine and Core kits. RRP is $199


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> New drum kits for PercX collectively called RAW. For your DAW.



*We have our winner. First one to guess the clue which we obviously should have made way way WAY harder *

*Congratulations @Jrettetsoh - hit us up and we will hook you up with some libraries!!*


----------



## Mark Elba (Dec 4, 2020)

Auddict said:


> We have our winner. First one to guess the clue which we obviously should have made way way WAY harder
> 
> Congratulations @Jrettetsoh - hit us up and we will hook you up with some libraries!!



Congrats to @Jrettetsoh, a well deserved win! 



Mark Elba said:


> Looks like an anagram of "Drum Kits for Perc X"!


Are there any second prizes? Asking for a friend!


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah, solving that anagram should qualify for a second prize


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Yeah, solving that anagram should qualify for a second prize





Mark Elba said:


> Congrats to @Jrettetsoh, a well deserved win!
> Are there any second prizes? Asking for a friend!


I'm sure we can sort something out 😏 Drop us a PM 😉


----------



## Kent (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm liking this new direction of Auddict! Hands-on is the best policy!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> If I remember correctly, you already own PercX, right? Because then you can just go into the store and listen to a rendered MP3 of each kit in this collection...



Are the demos that play in the store within the app the only grooves for each kit? In other words, are there more grooves to choose from per kit or is it just one kit, one groove?


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Are the demos that play in the store within the app the only grooves for each kit? In other words, are there more grooves to choose from per kit or is it just one kit, one groove?


Copied from PercX website just because it's worded better than I will here 

As follows:

500+ instruments with multiple Round Robin variations and up to eight dynamic layers. Play them as fully customizable loops or deep sampled library.

Taikos, Toms, Snares, Kicks, Hats, Bombos, Hybrid SFX, Chinese Toms, Dhols, Djuns, Frame Drums and more... You name it. We have it.

PercX functions a as standalone or VST/AU/AAX plugin on Windows/macOS 

------

You can TOTALLY change the loops - they are entirely made up of full samples - you can switch through loops quickly or write your own - even record your own one in. 100% Flexibility


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 4, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> If I remember correctly, you already own PercX, right? Because then you can just go into the store and listen to a rendered MP3 of each kit in this collection...


I think this will only work after updating evrything to the newest version ?

EDIT: yes, after updating (and activating license again, seems this is one of the tools that gets broke by EVY windows update, repairing kits again, sigh.....) it works, nice function, I did not realized this option so far.

And I can answer my question now for myself: apart from all the hype it is simply put another PercX Expansion. Or: selling the same thing (PercX core with one expansion) but now from the viewpoint of an Expansion.....

As there are 2-4 interesting kits (as with all the other expansions I dont own) I am really unsure. Maybe would be nice to have a "pick your personal kits" expansion


----------



## proxima (Dec 4, 2020)

While not personally interested in these kits at the moment, I'm happy that they're continuing to use the engine for new products. I think the engine is really amazing (with a bit of a learning curve) and want to see it continue to have new content added.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 4, 2020)

Auddict said:


> I have to admit we had a tough time sorting out our customer support, and the recent transition from our old "system" to the new one which is more organised and robust (plus a way better team!) is up and running now and we are making sure everyone is looked after



I think you guys have a lot potential - why you didnt do it a bit more Spitfire/Cinesample style, with educational vids, interviews, explorartions and such. Would have liked to see more transparency too. But this is positive criticism. With that base you guys got, you could have built it further - on it. Anyway, cool to hear you are building it further now, and also, looking forward for more Auddict products - I really liked the woods.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Copied from PercX website just because it's worded better than I will here
> 
> As follows:
> 
> ...



Sorry if I worded my question poorly. I'm asking if there are more than one set of grooves per kit e.g. "A Bop" Kit only has the "A Bop" set of loops OR are there more grooves to choose from than number of kits. 

Sorry if thats confusing, I don't know how to word it better.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 4, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Sorry if I worded my question poorly. I'm asking if there are more than one set of grooves per kit e.g. "A Bop" Kit only has the "A Bop" set of loops OR are there more grooves to choose from than number of kits.
> 
> Sorry if thats confusing, I don't know how to word it better.


Any groove from everything you own in PercX (every user will have at least 200+ instruments) can be used on any instrument


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 5, 2020)

You can prelisten the new kit in the Store if you have updated to the new perc x version 1.3 in the standalone mode (..just found out)


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 5, 2020)

@Auddict : Is PercX already compatible with Catalina and Big Sur (Intel/Apple Silicon)?


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 5, 2020)

nordicguy said:


> @Auddict : Is PercX already compatible with Catalina and Big Sur (Intel/Apple Silicon)?



Catalina yes, Big Sur with Intel should also be fine, but I havent't tested the new ARM CPUs, but under Rosetta2 it should work with the same probability as any other non-ARM-coded plugin.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 5, 2020)

When will we get to hear more of what is in RAW? I'm interested but confused when the kit says it's for pop/rock and the only demo song up is cinematic.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 5, 2020)

Auddict said:


> *We have our winner. First one to guess the clue which we obviously should have made way way WAY harder
> 
> Congratulations @Jrettetsoh - hit us up and we will hook you up with some libraries!!*



(Tactical ____... I like it.)

...J, pick up the phone. No. Pick up the phone and check! No, I’m afraid, I’m afraid that, in the end, the upside down jokeresque smiley face won and took away the victory that was right there in my very grasp! Look, J, it’s not the end, besides, Auddict is smart, they’ll know what to do. Sigh, alright...

Oh. Dude. DUDE!!! I WON!!! BOOM! MIND BLOWN! (Boom!. Jokeresque upside down smiley face arch-nemesis blown (up).)

This is.. * A U S O M E!!!*

Thank you SO much Auddict!!! It is very kind and generous of you. May God’s light shine upon you (and everyone here). I look forward to blasting some drum beats with PercX Raw acoustic drum kits! See you!


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Dec 5, 2020)

Mark Elba said:


> Congrats to @Jrettetsoh, a well deserved win!
> 
> 
> Are there any second prizes? Asking for a friend!


Thank you Mark for your gracious comment. And it looks like Auddict is being good to you too. Great!


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 6, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> (Tactical ____... I like it.)
> 
> ...J, pick up the phone. No. Pick up the phone and check! No, I’m afraid, I’m afraid that, in the end, the upside down jokeresque smiley face won and took away the victory that was right there in my very grasp! Look, J, it’s not the end, besides, Auddict is smart, they’ll know what to do. Sigh, alright...
> 
> ...



Step away from the sugar bowl.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

I noticed Perc X is on Sale 50% Off. 

Is this library worth getting if I already have other major Percussion libraries ?


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I noticed Perc X is on Sale 50% Off.
> 
> Is this library worth getting if I already have other major Percussion libraries ?


It is one of the most unique and useful libraries I own.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> It is one of the most unique and useful libraries I own.


Thanks for the feedback.  

I will be checking it out.


----------



## proxima (Apr 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I noticed Perc X is on Sale 50% Off.
> 
> Is this library worth getting if I already have other major Percussion libraries ?


PercX is always on sale. Always. Don't feel time pressure at all.

Personally, I really enjoy it for being able to mix and match percussion patterns with various drum types. The UI takes some getting used to but is quite clever, and the sound is good. But if you really know what you're doing with writing drum parts, your other libraries will probably cover this ground.


----------



## YanJ (Jul 1, 2021)

chrisboy said:


> Catalina yes, Big Sur with Intel should also be fine, but I havent't tested the new ARM CPUs, but under Rosetta2 it should work with the same probability as any other non-ARM-coded plugin.



Hi I bought it before, and now I have upgraded the system. As a result, login to the computer cannot be activated? Invalid prompt


----------

